# Aruba wanted



## mmidkiff1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom unit in Aruba 
for check in this Sat Nov 8th

You can email me or better if you can text me at 
602 592 2672


----------



## theo (Nov 7, 2014)

*You're joking, right?*



mmidkiff1 said:


> Looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom unit in Aruba
> for check in this Sat Nov 8th
> 
> You can email me or better if you can text me at
> 602 592 2672



Are you serious? You're looking for a rental in Aruba beginning *two days*  from the date of your inquiry? :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## am1 (Nov 7, 2014)

May come up in RCI.


----------

